# 1/1400 Enterprise C



## b26354 (Apr 11, 2007)

Decided I needed something that'd go together quick and easy to practice some paint techniques on. So I dusted off the platz 1701C re-release. Gave myself a time budget of 3 weekends (this is weekend number 3) and I'm not quite done but getting pretty close.










Got a bit hung up on masking the escape pods and nacelles (which have a bunch of parallel stripes across them). I ended up painting the nacelles blue - then masking the strips, then repainting the white. 










Paint is Tamiya spray Insignia white and 2 shades of blue mixed from Insig white and medium blue. Base coat was sprayed straight from the can but the blues and subsequent white coats were airbrushed after decanting the paint into jars. The paint straight from the can looked thin enough to airbrush but it needed a couple of drops of thinner to stop it splattering.

I'm liking the lacquer paint since it gives great coverage and goes on very thin and stands up to masking and handling better than acrylics. Last model I painted with acrylics I had problems getting it to cover previous coats and it seemed to bond with the adhesive in my masking film which tore up the edges when the masking was removed. The lacquer gives very clean edges and dries very fast. 

more pics here:

http://b26354.co.nz/Enterprise-C/


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I've got the C on my list of ships to build and, I must say, you've done a heckuva job here. That's a beautiful build--and quite the painting challenge. :thumbsup:


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

That looks really sharp! I'm looking forward to seeing the finished model!:thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Really nicely done...


----------



## b26354 (Apr 11, 2007)

In hindsight I would have left the secondary hull detached from the primary while painting - and I would have run some wires up the pylons "just in case". The nacelles have DLM clear blue parts and a stip of LEDs light them up nicely but, unless I can figure out a way to get them power it's probably a bit late. 

Masking the secondary hull for the darker blue stripes could be interesting although I may print decals instead.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Beautiful paint job with very crisp detail. Very nice work. Looks like you are painting the windows. Is that correct?

Like Fozzie an Ent. C is on my "want to build" list although I have never seen one in up close and in person. I have a few questions if I may. Is this the same kit that Round 2 is re-popping later this year? If so does it have any problems or issues with fit or accuracy?

Regards,
MattL


----------



## b26354 (Apr 11, 2007)

I believe it's basically the same as the AMT. There were some additional parts in the Platz kit to add the lower docking bay (which requires surgery to the secondary hull) and different deflector style as seen on the Yamaguchi.

The kit has very few parts and goes together pretty cleanly.

As for accuracy - the primary hull and bridge are pretty good. Secondary hull is a bit out for the 1701-C. The docking bay should be a bit taller and narrower and looks more like the Yamaguchi's. However the bridge lifeboat layout is definitely the C's. While figuring out where the stripes go on the nacelles I did spot some inconsistencies with the studio model's nacelles but the overall shape of them is pretty good.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Beautiful! I've had a hankering to build one of these as of late, this thread allows me to build vicariously; so please, don't make any mistakes.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Beautiful! I'm one of the few Trek fans who actually likes the NCC-1701-C design, and so far your paint work looks flawless!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

This is looking real good. I have to admit, I didn't much care for the design at first but it really grew on me. Cutting the vinyl masks uising a 3D projection is genius. Wish I'd been able to do that when I built my Yamaguchi-class Excalibur years ago. Cutting and fiitting masking tape to fit the curves of the nacelles was a real PITA as I recall.


----------



## b26354 (Apr 11, 2007)

Getting close - just need to tweak the secondary hull panel lines and mark the remaining windows then apply the starfleet markings to the secondary hull.



















Not sure if I'm going to apply the escape pod decals from the JTdecal set though.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

She is turning out great ! Beautiful paint job!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

b26354 said:


> Getting close - just need to tweak the secondary hull panel lines and mark the remaining windows then apply the starfleet markings to the secondary hull.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the decals subtle or loud? Your ship is very sleek looking and sometimes I think that the pod decals clutter things up a bit too much. Your call but I'm thinking that I'd leave em off. Maybe you could add just a few and see how they look.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Man that is cool! Any plans for adding anything to the planetary sensor lighting areas?

Come on Round 2, re-release this puppy ASAP!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That has got to be one of the best build-ups of that ship that I have ever seen. Really nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Definately a thing of beauty. One question; why did you use the planetary sensor from the Yamaguchi? Did they have the PS for the Ent-C? Still looks great, just curious...


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Seashark said:


> Definately a thing of beauty. One question; why did you use the planetary sensor from the Yamaguchi? Did they have the PS for the Ent-C? Still looks great, just curious...


How are they different?

(And when did we see the _Yamaguchi _on screen...?)


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

In the opening teaser for DS9 when Sisko was involved in the battle of Wolf 359, an _Ambassador_ and a _Nebula_ were shown to pull some tight turns and engage the Borg cube; wasn't the _Yamaguchi_ that ship? Or am I mistaken to that ship's identity?


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Fozzie said:


> How are they different?
> 
> (And when did we see the _Yamaguchi _on screen...?)


The answers you seek lie here...

http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/articles/ambassador.htm


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Seashark said:


> The answers you seek lie here...
> 
> http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/articles/ambassador.htm


Excellent!

Whatever did we do before the World Wide Web...?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Fozzie said:


> Whatever did we do before the World Wide Web...?


We lived in blissful ignorance and thought the AMT kits were the greatest thing ever!


----------



## b26354 (Apr 11, 2007)

Fozzie said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Whatever did we do before the World Wide Web...?


We watched VHS tapes recorded off air and read Starlog magazine 

re. the planetary sensor - That's what happens when you assemble the model according to the instructions - then check the ref online. 

The AMT 'C' really is an odd bird. There are parts which are definitely from the 'C' and parts which were derived from the Yamaguchi.

Hopefully if round-2 do re-release it they'll do a clear plastic version which has more potential for lighting.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

That's a really clean, solid build. Kudos!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Your Enterprise C is a fine example of modelling Art.

I love the detailed paintwork.


----------



## b26354 (Apr 11, 2007)

I knew I'd screw something up right at the last minute. The blue lines on the secondary hull were decals which covered up the windows with clear film. I popped the decal film and applied the windows with a micron pen (same thing I used on the primary hull) but when I hit the secondary hull with a coat of clear it sucked the pen under the decals and made a bit of a mess. So I ended up doing what I should have done in the frst place - make decals for all the secondary hull windows...










They have a ring of blue around them to cover up any black marks on the hull.

Seemed to work fairly well (but cutting and applying them was a pain)










Need to redo the neck windows and apply the last few decals - then I'm going to call it done before I mess anything else up...


----------



## b26354 (Apr 11, 2007)

95% done:

















need to paint the vertical "vents" at the front of the nacelles and I tried adding a hint of gold to the blue sections with decals but it seemed a bit too "glitzy". I'll try again with thinner gold lines (or maybe I'll just leave them blue)


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Tis a thing of beauty. Excellent workmanship! Thanks for posting pics of this most inspiring build. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

She's a fine ship she is!


----------

